# First big tank. Need some DIY questions answered about a Stand.



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey there all, ive had a few 20s and a 38 gallon tank before but nothing bigger.
Im picking up a good condition 125 with a metal stand. im looking to put a wood top on the stand as i am going to make a wood cabinet skin around it. now i have heard that with big tanks its better to put a sheet of styrofoam or something in between the tank bottom and the hard surface of the stand. is this true? if so what thicknees and what kind of foam?

also what kind of wood and thickness would you reccomend for the top wood peice? i was thinking a 3/4 in peice and screwing it to the metal fram with counter sunk screws.

the sides and front im going to do with pine planks and make 3 doors in the front. the back im just going to do a 1/4 plywood or something.

anyone have any ideas that could help?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

The reason you put the sheet of styrofoam is to level the tank. 1/2" of your typical styrofoam is fine, the tank will level itself on top of it. If you are using wood just as a "skin" around the metal framing, the it is simply aesthetics and not used for structural reinforcent. Even plywood would be sufficient for your cause. You don't need anything thick or it's just more work. I was planning to do the same thing with 1/2" thick wood.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> The reason you put the sheet of styrofoam is to level the tank. .


The reason you put styrofoam under a tank is NOT TO LEVEL IT. Your stand should be level to begin with. Do not count on the styro to level your tank.

The reason to have styrofoam under tanks is that some tanks are made with all the weight of the tank sitting on the bottom glass pane. Most production tanks are built with the upright side panes bearing all the weight, and the bottom pane floating.

In the latter case (floating bottom), you do not need styrofoam - just make sure that the stand is level at all four corners, and that's it.

In the former case (tank weight on bottom pane), you generally put a sheet of styrofoam to absorb and even out any imperfections in whatever is topping the stand and supporting the weight of the tank. If there's any imperfections and there is a point of stress against the pane of glass (think princess and the pea - yes, the glass can be that finiky), it can cause the bottom of the tank to crack and leak your whole tank out. Hence, a sheet of styrofoam is used to absorb any imperfections and protect the bottom of the tank.

Depending on the dimensions, I'd use a 3/4" topper for your stand to skin around (gives more wiggle area for screwing and such and it won't sag much in the middle.

For the foam, 1/2" should be enough. I used the closed cell insulating foam (pink or blue generally) found at Home depot, as it's not messy and not as soft as the white open cell foams.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Agreed the styro is NOT to level the tank, but to absorb any imperfections in flatness or any bumps in the case of a rimless tank. It still serves a purpose under a framed tank as sometimes they are not perfectly straight. In addition it will absorb some shock as we had in the last earthquake. I use the white styro in 3/4" thickness. It is plenty stiff enough to carry the weight of a tank even on the rim.


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

all i really know is the current owner has it just on the metal stand. it is a Hagan tank if that helps at all to know if its rimless tank or not.

thanks for the help so far, i think im gonna go with a 3/4 plywood for the top just so i can counter sink them screws nicely and most likely a 1/2 inch foam.

but nice to finally know why its there.

Now when buying and placing the foam do i cut it the same size of the tank? a little bigger? or a little smaller? will it be able to be seen? should i run a small moulding or trim or something around the tank so it cant be seen?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you're framing the stand in wood, I'd have some kind of trim to hide the foam. I think most people either have a trim, or paint/tape/colour the styro somehow to hide it.


----------

